# Any North Idaho Plows Here ??



## Gpete (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm plowing in West Bonner Co., North Idaho - anyone close?


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

Missoula here. I have a good friend from Bonner's Ferry and it sounds like you are having a good winter so far, is that right? How much snow is on the ground. My wife and I just snowshoed into a forest service ranger station North between Noxon and Troy, MT and there was over 4 feet of snow in the valley--it was awesome. Hope you're having a good year.

Greg


----------



## Gpete (Jan 22, 2007)

greg,
it's about the same here as Noxon/Troy. we're almost to Priest Lake. got @ 5 " more last nite. nice dry, fluffy snow. heard it may turn wet soon, so i'll go out and move what's on the ground. only do my drive and yards, but it's alot (@ 2 hrs. worth-normal) and the neighbor widow's drive.
what's your schedule + what do you charge?
have a good one, pete


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

I have 4 plow trucks, 2 shoveling crews, and on a snowfall in excess of 3", I keep 9 people busy for at least 10 hours each. We have a mix of high maintenance commercial, high end residential, multiplex apartments, and smaller office lots. I try to look at each plow truck generating a minimum of $125 per hour, shovelers generating $75 per hour. These are target minimums, and rates usually are greater than that. I also have a lot of subs who pick away at the list if we get snowfalls at tougher times, ie right before sun comes up and businesses open. Good luck, it's a winter jungle out there.

Greg


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Gpete;476366 said:


> i'm plowing in West Bonner Co., North Idaho - anyone close?


Is a hundred miles considered close? Im in Spokane.


----------



## snow-hopper (Dec 5, 2008)

New to the site and to plowing. I'm in Hayden ID. I hope this winter is a good one. Im looking forward to learning how to plow and hopefully making a little money.

-Dan


----------



## Ida-Snow (Sep 30, 2008)

word up from Rathdrum.
Frikkin cold cold cold!!!


----------

